# Re-done 29G



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

heres my 29G with the new blue gravel and the only picture of one of the three goldfish....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice lexus


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice and clean. Kind of like looking out a window of a sub in the bahamas.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great. love the blue gravel, I use to have some just like it.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Nice and clean. Kind of like looking out a window of a sub in the bahamas.


that was very poetic, lol

nice, lexus!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I've always liked blue gravel, it really shows off the goldies.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well heres a few more shots, I recently added 7 or so ghost shrimp, 6 white clouds and a betta


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and some more, theres pictures of the betta in the betta section


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Your betta looks awsome.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah he looks good in the tank!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Whiteclouds are fun to watch. They have just enough color and are nice and active.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i think white clouds are cool but its hard to admire because in a big enough tank they zoom around


----------

